# Which powerstroke engine?



## knifeman6785 (Aug 21, 2013)

I am considering starting my search for a newer Ford f-250 . What are the goods and bads of the last few engines? I know I don't want a 6.0!! But what about the twin turbo, which is 6.4? I think,Not sure . Any input is appreciated!!! Thanks, Brian


----------



## M80 (Aug 21, 2013)

Go with this last one made by ford but I'll be honest with you, might want to consider Ram with a cummins.


----------



## joey1919 (Aug 21, 2013)

or a duramax


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Aug 21, 2013)

The newer model 6.0 are ok after the got the bugs out.  Anything after 2006 and newer.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 21, 2013)

You should consider a different truck from what I have heard, read, and seen.


----------



## Broncobird (Aug 21, 2013)

If i was buying it would have to be the 6.7.


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Aug 21, 2013)

I got an '03 with a 7.3 with 315,000 miles and will keep it til the truck rots out from under me.  7.3 is the best Powerstroke Ford ever installed in a truck.  If you want a newer truck I've heard a lot of good from the 6.7.


----------



## knifeman6785 (Aug 21, 2013)

I have a 99 f-250 with the 7.3 in it, it's been a good truck overall!! It has 226,000 miles on it, and showing a little wear. Just worried about a big ticket repair in future !!


----------



## bsanders (Aug 22, 2013)

The 6.4 is junk. The company I work for had 3 of them and they were in the shop from 15k until the day they sold them. We have the new cummins and they are doing great so far. Fords last good motor was the 7.3


----------



## merc123 (Aug 22, 2013)

Stay with 7.3 or get a 5.7 cummins...  6.0 needs $$$ in upgrades before it's a decent motor.  Don't know anything about the 6.4 or 6.7's.


At 226k miles you're looking at ball joints if you haven't already, maybe injectors which aren't cheap (cheaper than new truck), and possibly new glow plugs and relay?


----------



## 440Mopar (Aug 22, 2013)

The 6.0 is a good engine after 3000 dollars worth of fixes .they are getting pretty cheap after all the bad reps they get.I own one and had to do all the fixes but after egrdelete hpop replaced head studs and gaskets I wount trade it for anythig but  cummns. I bought it cheap fixed it and ben running the scalded dog out it for three years


----------



## rmp (Aug 22, 2013)

If money isn't an issue, 6.7 all the way. 
As others have said, the 6.0 and 6.4 are great engines after costly upgrades that International/Ford failed to get right from the start. You can find great deals on the latter because many are afraid of a failure. If you'd like to see the more common issues and resolutions, check out powerstroke help on YouTube. I'm sure some of it is nothing more than a sales pitch, but the guy is knowledgable. 
I know quite a few folks that have had exceptional experiences with the 6.0 but I don't think odds are in your favor. At least not in stock form.
The 7.3 is in a class of its own. Some crazy high mileage trucks out there.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 22, 2013)

Save your money and buy a dodge with a cummins seriously have drove owned the all none will touch it


----------



## MD746 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hands down the 7.3 is the best ford has put out, but a well taking care of 6.0 is still a good engine with oil changes every 5k fuel filters every 10k. Also  Cummins are good but the have a ugly truck wrapped around them.


----------



## knifeman6785 (Aug 22, 2013)

MD746 said:


> Hands down the 7.3 is the best ford has put out, but a well taking care of 6.0 is still a good engine with oil changes every 5k fuel filters every 10k. Also  Cummins are good but the have a ugly truck wrapped around them.


 I tend to agree!!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 22, 2013)

You couldn't give me a new ford for a used dodge.. And I am a Chevy man too


----------



## M80 (Aug 22, 2013)

MD746 said:


> Hands down the 7.3 is the best ford has put out, but a well taking care of 6.0 is still a good engine with oil changes every 5k fuel filters every 10k. Also  Cummins are good but the have a ugly truck wrapped around them.



When I had my cummins for ten years I told everyone I bought a cummins, not a dodge


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 23, 2013)

See, I dont get it.  I think the Dodge trucks look good.  I just traded an 07   1/2 ton dodge for a chevy   3/4 ton.   Im a chevy guy.  But I think the dodge is a good looking truck.  Heck, I wouldnt trade my lawn mower for a ford, but I do think they look good.  Nice front end....
But that cummins is hard to beat


----------



## rmp (Aug 23, 2013)

It's pretty simple. Never heard the phrase "beauty is in the eye of the beholder"? Not everyone agrees on what may look appealing.

By the same token, some GM vehicles look nice, but you couldn't give me anything they've made in recent years. Well, you could, but it would be nothing but used as trade for something else.

Cummins is indeed a nice engine but the OP asked about Powerstroke.


----------



## Broncobird (Aug 23, 2013)

rmp said:


> It's pretty simple. Never heard the phrase "beauty is in the eye of the beholder"? Not everyone agrees on what may look appealing.
> 
> By the same token, some GM vehicles look nice, but you couldn't give me anything they've made in recent years. Well, you could, but it would be nothing but used as trade for something else.
> 
> Cummins is indeed a nice engine but the OP asked about Powerstroke.



Totally Agree!!


----------



## aabradley82 (Aug 23, 2013)

If your heart is set on a Ford, Get a V10 gasser. similar  performance to the old 7.3, but cheaper to operate. And as far as pulling power my opinion is you think the V10 isn't strong enough you need a bigger truck anyways. my V10 averages 33 cents a mile, last diesel pickup was 37 cents per mile.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 24, 2013)

aabradley82 said:


> If your heart is set on a Ford, Get a V10 gasser. similar  performance to the old 7.3, but cheaper to operate. And as far as pulling power my opinion is you think the V10 isn't strong enough you need a bigger truck anyways. my V10 averages 33 cents a mile, last diesel pickup was 37 cents per mile.



I might have to agree.  I know 2 people with v10's   they claim unbelievable pulling power out of that motor.  Just an option...


----------



## bsanders (Aug 24, 2013)

x2 on the v10s. we have several of them and they are strong and dependable, and we put them thru you know what.


----------



## knifeman6785 (Aug 24, 2013)

bsanders said:


> x2 on the v10s. we have several of them and they are strong and dependable, and we put them thru you know what.



Wow!! I have always been a little skiddish about the v10, power,mpg,durability!


----------



## aabradley82 (Aug 25, 2013)

Skittish about a V10?
Power- about like the 7.3, maybe a little stronger. My 03 will pull anything I should be pulling with a 1 ton. Later motors are even stronger

Dependability- Haven't had a engine related issue yet, bought it at 50k, @160k+ now and nothing but tires, service, and a set of plugs just because.

MPG- Don't figure the MPG, it will be between 10 and 14. Pulling, putting, Running 10-14. Figure the Cost per mile. Mine is running about 30-33cents, counting initial cost, oil changes, repairs and fuel.  A diesel will cost more just on initial investment and oil changes, while not gaining much with mpg(if any-never had a diesel get over 16 except for a dodge that had 338 rears)


----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 25, 2013)

knifeman6785 said:


> I have a 99 f-250 with the 7.3 in it, it's been a good truck overall!! It has 226,000 miles on it, and showing a little wear. Just worried about a big ticket repair in future !!



The 'big ticket' repair will still be less than a new truck. I assume yours is paid for? You can replace the entire power/drive train in your truck with new components for less money than you'd have in a newer one. A set of good shocks will keep it riding like new, new brakes will make it stop like new. You get the idea. I know too many that got rid of their PROVEN 7.3 Powerstroke and regretted it.

I bleed Chevy orange and even I wouldn't turn down a good 7.3 Ford truck.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 25, 2013)

bsanders said:


> x2 on the v10s. we have several of them and they are strong and dependable, and we put them thru you know what.



I've got 2 of them. Both will pill the horns off a billygoat. One with 200k and the other with 300k and only minor issues, and that's with no telling how many different bonehead drivers who don't care about them and driving them like a rented mule.

I have a 6.0 also with 230k and minor issues and 18+ mpg on the highway. I love Fords.


----------



## knifeman6785 (Sep 7, 2013)

^^^


----------



## skiff23 (Sep 14, 2013)

'99 powerstroke  , 510,000 hard miles and still going  . i love my 7.3. Had a 6.0 for 2 months worst mistake . I know a few in the new 6.7's and they love them. I have been told that it is the strongest engine built. They just have not been on the road long enough to prove duraility yet. 

But I do love my Ford's !


----------



## 139sst (Sep 18, 2013)

ford 6.7 has been great so far. Averaging 19mpg and very fast and comfortable.  Do not buy a 6.4,  anything but an oil change requires cab off labor charge.  I have owned two trucks with the 7.3 and while great motors I like the 6.7 better.   Oil changes and fuel filter changes are very easy. unlike the 6.4 and 6.0.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I've got 2 of them. Both will pill the horns off a billygoat. One with 200k and the other with 300k and only minor issues, and that's with no telling how many different bonehead drivers who don't care about them and driving them like a rented mule.
> 
> I have a 6.0 also with 230k and minor issues and 18+ mpg on the highway. I love Fords.



Update on the 310k V10. She finally gave up the ghost 2 weeks ago. Apparently they don't run long when they're 5 quarts low on oil. She's old and ugly, but she's getting a Reman dropped in her right now gonna see if she'll make it another 300k.


----------



## riprap (Sep 19, 2013)

I have a 2003 F 250 with the 6.0 with only 120,000 miles on it. I only use if for pulling 5th wheel and boat. I had to put a new alternator on there the other day and it needs a icp sensor now. The people I know who have had trouble with them have had the superchips on them and treat them like a racecar.


----------



## Greene728 (Sep 27, 2013)

I too have the 05 6.0 and love it! Only thing Ive done to it is replaced the o-rings in the HPOP. Otherwise just general maintenance and drive it. The 6.0 did have some issues primarily on 03-04 and a few early 05's at which point the majority of issues were worked out. Remember this too. Your only gonna hear the bad 95% of the time. For ever horror story you hear, 2 other good ole boys are ridin with zero problems. Most folks just dont get on the net to rejoice, but rather complain. My 2 cents...


----------



## dawgvet (Oct 1, 2013)

Stick with the 7.3!  Mines been solid as a rock.  254k right now and still running strong.  Did put new ball joints in and it drives pretty sweet now.


----------



## poohbear (Oct 5, 2013)

Another vote for 7.3 nothing like it!


----------



## Trent13 (Oct 11, 2013)

Find a 7.3 or you can buy a conversion and put a cummings since ford owns them now it will drop straight in a F250


----------



## stumpy1 (Oct 11, 2013)

I run about 10 trucks all the time and I have a graveyard full of dodges and fords and I am not knocking them but my 3 dura maxes have over 300,000 and never had anything wrong with them, but I have put 2 engines in the truck with the 7.3 and the other trucks have blown engines with less than 300,000 on them they have a 6.0 in them, the dodges its always a turbo or a injector or transmission problem all before 200,000 that is my experience with ford diesels now that don't say that they aren't some good ones out there I just ain't had one yet


----------



## Knotwild (Oct 11, 2013)

There is really only one Powerstroke, the 7.3. The others are just name stealers.


----------



## ZombieSoldier (Oct 25, 2013)

i know this is an old thread, but I miss my 7.3 PSD, but I now own a 6.4 and love it. All these people that talk bad about the 6.4, idk maybe they had bad ones... mine is also crazy fast with the mods I have done. They are fast when you tune them, do intake and exhaust, but when you take it up a few notches like mine... wow


----------



## ZombieSoldier (Oct 25, 2013)

Trent13 said:


> Find a 7.3 or you can buy a conversion and put a cummings since ford owns them now it will drop straight in a F250



ford has never owned CUMMINS, and never will. they have owned some stock in the company but thats it, and they sold that stock a while back.


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 26, 2013)

Trent13 said:


> Find a 7.3 or you can buy a conversion and put a cummings since ford owns them now it will drop straight in a F250



Just put the cummins in and bolt it rite up?


----------



## knifeman6785 (Feb 14, 2014)

*Still looking*

I'm still looking and researching on getting a newer F250 super duty 4 dr crew cab!! Think I'm settled in on the 6.7! Any thoughts on the earlier models? I think 2011 or 2012 was the first year.


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 14, 2014)

just get you an 03 with a 7.3.


----------



## NCummins (Feb 14, 2014)

I think my username says it all. 
I get 18-22 mpg depending how my foot feels.
I've heard good things about 6.0's if you pit head studs on them.


----------



## duckdawgdixie (Feb 14, 2014)

6.4s are fairly reliable after some basic mods and deletes, they are also capable of making big power fairly cheaply.

 I have an 11 with the 6.7 which is the first year for that motor, stock they are as reliable and strong as anything on the road.


----------



## chase870 (Feb 14, 2014)

7.3 got two of them one has over 500,000 on it and I pull my 16 foot enclosed decoy trailer to Canada and back every year with it no problems. The other has 150,000 on it and I pull the trailer with it as well. Hard to beat the 7.3


----------



## badger (Feb 16, 2014)

It appears the 6.7 is not without problems too........

http://boardreader.com/fp/Ford_Powerstroke_Diesel_Forum_129802799/6_7_Motor_Problems_78187556.html

http://www.powerstroke.org/forum/6-7-motor-problems/

http://www.practicalmachinist.com/v...-europe/ford-6-7-liter-diesel-failure-253917/

http://diesel.org/nozzle/powerstroke-6-0l-6-4l-and-6-7l


----------



## willholl79 (Feb 16, 2014)

440Mopar said:


> The 6.0 is a good engine after 3000 dollars worth of fixes .they are getting pretty cheap after all the bad reps they get.I own one and had to do all the fixes but after egrdelete hpop replaced head studs and gaskets I wount trade it for anythig but  cummns. I bought it cheap fixed it and ben running the scalded dog out it for three years



This.  I have an 05 with 235k miles on it. Sure, I put a couple thousand in engine work to get the problems fixed, but cummins, duramax, and even 7.3 owners would likely have more than that in transmission repairs.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 16, 2014)

willholl79 said:


> This.  I have an 05 with 235k miles on it. Sure, I put a couple thousand in engine work to get the problems fixed, but cummins, duramax, and even 7.3 owners would likely have more than that in transmission repairs.



My Dodge 2500 has more miles than that on it, and not one issue from the transmission.  Nada, ziltch.  I just service it every 50k and keep on driving.  And yes, it is the automatic.

Cummins is hard to beat, but a 7.3 is no doubt the closest contender in the Ford lineup.


----------



## willholl79 (Feb 16, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> My Dodge 2500 has more miles than that on it, and not one issue from the transmission.  Nada, ziltch.  I just service it every 50k and keep on driving.  And yes, it is the automatic.
> 
> Cummins is hard to beat, but a 7.3 is no doubt the closest contender in the Ford lineup.



Yeah but the Cummins is in a Dodge.......


----------



## brandonsc (Feb 16, 2014)

I have a 08 f350 with the 6.4 I've had it almost 2 years now and have only had one sensor go out that was like 50$. However I do all of my own routine maintenance and I don't run the dog poo outta it like most people do with diesels, but when I put my foot down I'm gone. I pulled a 22' with my buddies dodge 2500 crew cab to the dodge dealer when he tore the clutch outta it. Pretty sure I was happier then than when I bought the truck a mine is completely stock


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 24, 2014)

My 7.3 has 172k on now and the ONLY thing I have had to replace was
a glowplug relay,  22 bucks in a 177k miles.


----------



## knifeman6785 (May 24, 2014)

Ok, I'd like to hear any gripes on the 6.7's.


----------



## Gixxermike (May 26, 2014)

get a 5.9 cummins.


----------



## knifeman6785 (Jul 27, 2014)

^^^


----------



## tr21 (Jul 29, 2014)

I've owned both and if you have deep pockets for fuel get the power sucker ! if you want mileage and reliability get a cumin's .


----------



## T.P. (Aug 3, 2014)

knifeman6785 said:


> Ok, I'd like to hear any gripes on the 6.7's.



I have none. Highway trips I get +-20mpg's. Around town I get 16.

3500lb trailer, 7500lb tractor, another 3000lbs of implements, and you can't hardly tell its back there.


----------

